# Baptism Fees



## RoxanaSnedeker

Hi guys, I'm new to the business part of photography, have been doing portraits and I specially love newborns, but lately I have had inquiries about shooting baptisms, I have set fees for my "regular" sessions and packages but I'm not sure how to handle baptisms,  should I keep same packages and offer an hourly fee? Or a flat fee? Just thought I could ask for some ideas here on how to setup a price list for them, TIA


----------



## DiskoJoe

Whatever they will pay.

But seriously, we need reference material here like: your current "regular fees" or a link to your work so we could see what sort of level you are actually at. Skill does have some merit in this game still.


----------



## RoxanaSnedeker

I didn't sign up online so I'm not sure where to enter that info, www.RoxanaSnedeker.com and like I said, I haven't quite thought about event photography fees yet.


----------



## DiskoJoe

RoxanaSnedeker said:


> I didn't sign up online so I'm not sure where to enter that info, www.RoxanaSnedeker.com and like I said, I haven't quite thought about event photography fees yet.



Just charge what you normally charge plus a small fee for travel if it is outside a comfortable distance.


----------



## Light Guru

You need to figure out what your hourly rate first.  All your pricing should be based off of that.  Say that baptism events are 1 hours long and it is also going to take you 2 hours to post process the images.  Your standard baptism package would be 2x your hourly price. if you want to offer an extended baptism package and be available to shoot for 2 hours (post also 2 hours) then your extended baptism package would be hourly price x4.

If your going to be doing business you really need to understand everything that goes into what you need to charge.
FreelanceSwitch Hourly Rate Calculator


----------



## KmH

Your session fee is $100 for 1 to 1.5 hours, and for a 3 to 4 hour newborn session?

Or a newborn session is $100 per hour and will cost $300 to $400?


----------



## tirediron

Light Guru said:


> You need to figure out what your hourly rate first. All your pricing should be based off of that. Say that baptism events are 1 hours long and it is also going to take you 2 hours to post process the images. Your standard baptism package would be 2x your hourly price. if you want to offer an extended baptism package and be available to shoot for 2 hours (post also 2 hours) then your extended baptism package would be hourly price x4.
> 
> If your going to be doing business you really need to understand everything that goes into what you need to charge.
> FreelanceSwitch Hourly Rate Calculator


This! ^^  It all boils back to an hourly rate.  Does it really matter to you what the subject matter is?  No! (at least it shouldn't).  One hour behind the camera = X dollars CODB + salary = rate/hour.


----------



## GerryDavid

A guy came to my Church and did pictures of a purity event *he has connections to the girl that organized it through her hair salon* and he was going to charge minimal prices for the prints, I think it was more of a favor for them, but he did the full 9 yards by bringing his strobes and portable lighting setup.  Then a week later he delivered the prints to the pastor before Church and donated them, telling the pastor to tell the people to make a donation to what ever charity the church was involved with.

he turned an invent that would have made chump change into something that probably won him a few new clients, each of which will bring in more than the total sales he would have got.  From a business point of view it was pretty smart.  from a personal point of view he did a good deed.  win win.


----------

